# Whats this diet look like-no whey-pic from fitday-do I need a multi vit



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Info about me

5'8 175lbs around 18% bf.S

sedentary job

3weightlifting days (ss)10mins of cardio at the end of it burpess and heavy bag

2days boxing/cardio-1.30 hours

I only really move when I workout the rest of the day is chilled out

Low carb diet and I am aiming for 200g protein

the eggs and chicken will be split up to 2 meals,I will also switch the tuna to liver or kidney 3x a week and one of the chicken to bellypork or lamb chops2x a week or so.

Also should I get a multi vit or should I buy any certain singular vitamins ?


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Good to know you're counting the corn and orange protein...great source of aminos right there!


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

so what do you think is it any good?


----------



## bayman (Feb 27, 2010)

You're stressing over minute details, looks fine, multi vit or not.


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

i love these little charts and spreadsheets im seeing here more often, very nice.


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

bayman said:


> You're stressing over minute details, looks fine, multi vit or not.


Am not stressing at all am just asking with the amount of fruit and veg I am having do you think its still worth adding in a multi vit ?



shinobi_85 said:


> i love these little charts and spreadsheets im seeing here more often, very nice.


its of fit day,it was easier to do that than go rooting in the freezer and adding all this up


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

scouse2010 said:


> Am not stressing at all am just asking with the amount of fruit and veg I am having do you think its still worth adding in a multi vit ?
> 
> its of fit day,it was easier to do that than go rooting in the freezer and adding all this up


I'm not sure it's accurate though; I always thought an orange had 1.4 grams of protein! That messes up my whole macro balance now - grrrrr!


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

dont take the pi.ss the diet wont be exact any way I dont bother to weigh my food I just put estimated amounts into the fit day calculator.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

To add a usefull comment to the thread.

I would say it's fine, havn't looked at it in massive detail, but seems solid.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like rocket science to me


----------



## scouse2010 (Mar 17, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Looks like rocket science to me


i just print screened everything what came up on fitday mate.I thought I mite as well printscreen the vit an mins and see if I could do with adding any vitamin supplments in my diet.


----------

